

Shared Autonomous Vehicles: Rethinking The Morning Commute - jcr
http://www.engr.utexas.edu/features/shared-autonomous-vehicles

======
Piskvorrr
So, in essence, "we reinvented public transit, but we need to market it as
'cars' to Americans, because cars good, public transit bad"? Interesting, both
in practicality and marketing.

